# Wozu dient TCP/IP?



## Harzteufel (25. April 2005)

Hallo, ich würde gern wissen, welche der vorgegebenen Antworten richtig sind:

Frage: Wozu dient TCP/IP?

a. Die Daten werden zunächst in Datenpakete aufgespalten und verschickt.

b. Die beiden Protokolle gewährleisten, dass die Pakete immer an der Zieladresse ankommen.

c. Die beiden Protokolle verschicken die Datenpakete gemeinsam.

d. Am Ziel werden die Datenpakete wieder in der richtigen Reihenfolge sortiert.

e. Die Datenpakete bekommen vor dem Abschicken eine Zieladresse.

f. Die Daten werden gebündelt über eine Leitung an das Ziel geroutet.

g. Das IP enthält Mechanismen, mit denen Übertragungsfehler erkannt werden können.

h. Router sorgen für die Weiterleitung der Datenpakete in Richtung Zieladresse.

i. Das TCP/IP sorgt dafür, dass die Daten immer auf dem kürzesten Weg ans Ziel kommen.

j. Bei dem TCP/IP handelt es sich um eine leitungsvermittelte Kommunikation.

Meine Vermutung: a, b, c, d, e, g, h sind richtig

Was meint ihr?
Vielen dank für eure Antworten... MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Harzteufel (26. April 2005)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Frankdfe (26. April 2005)

Ich würde sagen, das ist alles richtig. Bei i bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, denn das macht u.a. ICMP und ich weiß nicht ob das irgenwie zu IP dazugehört.


----------



## Harzteufel (26. April 2005)

Hmm, aber widersprechen sich nicht einige Antworten, z.B. "Die Daten werden zunächst in Datenpakete aufgespalten und verschickt." und "Die Daten werden gebündelt über eine Leitung an das Ziel geroutet." Also kann doch nicht alles richtig sein...!?


----------



## MCIglo (26. April 2005)

Nein, das wiederspricht sich nciht.
Es ist tatsächlich so, das die Pakete zunächst in Frames gesplittet, dann mit Headern (u.A. Zieladresse, Port, Senderadresse, usw.) versehen und dann gepackt (die letzten 2 können auch andersrum sein, müsste ich jetzt nachsehen und da hab ich keine Lust zu). Schau dir am Besten mal das Curriculum zum CCNA1 an.
Vlt. leiht es dir ja ein Bekannter aus (um keine anderen Quellen zu nennen...)


----------



## Harzteufel (26. April 2005)

Hab ich das also richtig verstanden... Ihr seid der Meinung, dass alle Antworten richtig sind! Gruß Harzteufel


----------



## MCIglo (26. April 2005)

Zu a: Die Daten werden zunächst in Frames aufgeteilt und später zu Paketen gepackt.
Zu b: Zumindest TCP hat die Funktion. Ob IP die auch hat weiß ich nicht aus dem ff.
Zu c: Der NIC verschickt die Daten und zwar in Binärform.
Zu d: Wenn f richtig ist, und es wirklich Leitungsorientiert ist, kommen die Pakete automatisch in richtiger Reihenfolge an und müssen nciht wieder sortiert werden.
Zu f: man könnte argumentieren, dass es nicht über EINE Leitung geht, sondern mehrere (gibt es, weiß aber nicht, ob das bei TCP/IP der Fall ist). Das bedeutet auch gleichzeitig, dass j falsch wäre.
Zu g: TCP enthält solche 'Mechanismen'. Kommt vo Gegenüber kein 'erfolgreich erhalten' wird das Paket nochmal verschickt. Ob auch IP diese Funktion hat weiß ich nicht.
Zu h: hat nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun. Wenn ich das in einem kleinen LAN ohne Router mache, wird auch ncihts geroutet. Außerdem sind dafür Routing-Protokolle wie RIP verantwortlich.
Zu i: siehe f:
Im übrigen ist der kürzeste Weg ciht immer der schnellste (Autobahn und Flurbereinigungsweg...)
Zu j: siehe f:


----------



## gorim (27. April 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Harzteufel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ich das also richtig verstanden... Ihr seid der Meinung, dass alle Antworten richtig sind! Gruß Harzteufel



Ich zumindest nicht. Mein wissen ist zwar nicht sehr tief, aber es reichte bisher 

Vereinfacht gesagt, IP transportiert die Pakete, TCP steuert den Transport. Bei TCP/IP handelt es sich um eine Paketvermittlung, d.h. die einzelnen Pakete können über verschiedene Leitungen/Knoten laufen. Bei einer Leitungsvermittlung nehmen alle Daten die gleiche Leitung. Bekannteste Leitungsvermittlung ist wohl das Telefon. Eine Antwort ist also definitv falsch.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## MCIglo (27. April 2005)

So glaube ich das auch, bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher.

Demnach sind f, i und j auf jeden Fall falsch.
d auf jeden Fall richtig.


----------



## Frankdfe (27. April 2005)

> Ich würde sagen, das ist alles richtig


Damit meinte ich eigentlich deine Vermutungen. Nicht alle Aussagen. Hätte ich vielleicht klarer schreiben sollen.


----------



## Harzteufel (27. April 2005)

Aahhh, jetzt weiss ich gar nicht mehr, was richtig und was falsch sein soll... Es gibt auf die Aufgabe 5 Punkte, folglich sollen 5 Antworten richtig sein. Die Info ist direkt vom Dozenten... er hat auch zugegeben, dass die Antworten zu schwammig für die Frage formuliert sind. Was meint ihr denn nun... Welche 5 Antworten sind ehsten richtig!

ich bedanke mich auch nochmals für eure Hilfe!


----------



## gorim (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

uuuh, nur fünf. Ein paar Antworten sind aber nicht genau genug, z.B. die mit _gemeinsam_.  Es gewährleistet nur TCP, daß die Daten ankommen, bei UDP, daß ja auch IP verwendet, ist das nicht der Fall. Verschwindet ein UDP-Paket, juckt es keinen, während TCP immer auch ein ACK erwartet.

Ich würde sagen a, d, e, g, h.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## Harzteufel (27. April 2005)

Hmm, trotzdem erstmal danke für die Mühe... Werde morgen den Dozenten nochmal drauf ansprechen. Ich hoffe, dann bin ich ein wenig schlauer... Eigentlich sind 5 Antworten wirklich zu wenig. Wie gesagt, morgen werd ich schlauer sein ;-)


----------

